# Legalities for bringing chinese wife over?



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

Hi, we have recently employed a Scottish teacher who is married to a chinese lady and they have a young daughter.
Because they hadn't been in the UK the required time before he accepted the job in Spain she was unable to come with Him. She is currently in Beijing trying to get her paperwork sorted. She needs a copy of his NIE ( his appointment isn't til the 23 rd of this month ) proof of residency and an offer letter that asks for her to be allowed to come over to join him? 
I though I would put the question out there as you are fully of information - has anyone been in a similar position or know of someone who went through this. We are trying to help him out this end but it is very hard to get info on this
Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Susanita001 said:


> Hi, we have recently employed a Scottish teacher who is married to a chinese lady and they have a young daughter.
> Because they hadn't been in the UK the required time before he accepted the job in Spain she was unable to come with Him. She is currently in Beijing trying to get her paperwork sorted. She needs a copy of his NIE ( his appointment isn't til the 23 rd of this month ) proof of residency and an offer letter that asks for her to be allowed to come over to join him?
> I though I would put the question out there as you are fully of information - has anyone been in a similar position or know of someone who went through this. We are trying to help him out this end but it is very hard to get info on this
> Thanks!


she can come on a 'tourist visa' - a Schengen visa - & apply for residency once here as the spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights

she can apply for the Schengen visa at the nearest Spanish consulate 

http://www.schengenvisainfo.com/how-to-apply-schengen-visa/


----------



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for replying so quickly. I don't think she can get this visa as she hadn't been in the UK long enough this is why she had to Go to Beijing to sort it out
It's a bit of a mess!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Susanita001 said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly. I don't think she can get this visa as she hadn't been in the UK long enough this is why she had to Go to Beijing to sort it out
> It's a bit of a mess!


 where is she now?

she can apply at a consulate anywhere in the world - if it's not where she is legally resident, the guidelines state that in certain circumstances you can still apply & have it granted


----------



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

Hi,

She is in Beijping and is trying to sort it out at the spanish Consulate there. She is being made to jump through loads of hoops though and with Xmas approaching it would be great to get her over before he has the NIE in his hand.



xabiachica said:


> where is she now?
> 
> she can apply at a consulate anywhere in the world - if it's not where she is legally resident, the guidelines state that in certain circumstances you can still apply & have it granted


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Susanita001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> She is in Beijping and is trying to sort it out at the spanish Consulate there. She is being made to jump through loads of hoops though and with Xmas approaching it would be great to get her over before he has the NIE in his hand.


that should be fairly straightforward - she doesn't have to wait for him to have his resident certificate to come here - she could have come with him when he first came if she'd applied for the Schengen visa in time

just to be clear - it _is _his resident registration appointment he's waiting for?

not just for a NIE?


----------



## Susanita001 (May 28, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that should be fairly straightforward - she doesn't have to wait for him to have his resident certificate to come here - she could have come with him when he first came if she'd applied for the Schengen visa in time
> 
> just to be clear - it _is _his resident registration appointment he's waiting for?
> 
> not just for a NIE?



It is unclear I amafrad. The last we heard was that they were asking for three things at the consulate. Proof that he has an appointment for the NIE.. ( it was a phone call and they were very abrupt but I can try And get them to send a letter) an offer letter that invites her over and his proof of residency.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

She should check with Spanish Consulate and follow the list about the documents. She need to translate the marriage certificate and the girl's birth certificate. The official translation should be stamped by both Chinese foreign affairs Dept.and Spanish Embassy in China. It takes more than 20 days to get the paperwork.

Once all the paperwork are ready, it only take 2 to 15 days to approve the visa. 

It is important to get all the paperwork right and make sure they are less than 90 days old in China since they will be needed to apply residency here in Spain.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

The husband should get his residency before the wife come. Once she brings the copy of husband's residency and letter with his signature to apply the visa,it will make the processing time much shorter. I got all the paperwork and got the visa in 2 days.


----------



## British Inquisition (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm in a similar position (moving in June with my Indonesian wife) and my understanding is that she (Chinese spouse) should have and could have just travelled with him. I was going to start a similar thread as I'm not sure what actual visa in required to get her to Spain in the first instance, however, given this is similar to our situation, maybe someone can answer a simple question ... If it's a Schengen that's required, is it a streamlined process? i.e. No proof of wealth, income etc... are required. I've also read that it should be free of charge. If it's not a Schengen visa, then what is it? Cheers.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

deleted by larry


----------

